# Fire Code Ordinance and Enforcement



## jar546 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey folks,

I am looking for information concerning a fire code ordinance for existing buildings and enforcement / routine fire inspections (probably annually) utilizing the IFC.

One of the municipalities that I serve would like to look into annual fire inspections for commercial structures.

I know there is a sample ordinance in the front of the IFC but we are looking specifically at annual inspections for existing buildings.  What parts of the IFC would apply and how do you handle these?

We of course will get resistance from the business owners and landlords but we would like to do what is right.

Thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Fire Code Ordinance and Enforcement

Jeff,

Our state law PA 207 establishes law to allow any organized fire department of a village, township or City to conduct fire inspections in all occupancies:

_[FIRE PREVENTION CODE (EXCERPT)_

_Act 207 of 1941_

_29.8 Fire hazard; inspection and examination of building or premises; findings, report, and recommendations._

_Sec. 8._

_The state fire marshal, or the chief of an organized fire department, regular or voluntary, or a fire fighter in uniform acting under the orders and directions of the local fire chief; or the clerk of a city, village, township, or county not having an organized fire department, or the managing head of an organized fire district in this state, upon complaint of a person having an interest in a building or premises or property adjacent to a building or premises, or at the official's own instance without a complaint and without restraint or liability for trespass, may at an hour reasonable under the circumstances involved, enter into and upon a building or premises within the official's jurisdictions for the purpose of inspection and examination of the building or premises, together with their occupancies and contents, for the discovery of the existence of a fire hazard. When an official finds a building or premises, either public or private, which for want of repairs, lack of or insufficient fire escapes, automatic or other fire alarm apparatus or fire extinguishing equipment, or by reason of age or dilapidated condition, defective electrical wiring or electrical equipment, defective chimneys, defective gas connections, defective heating apparatus, accumulation of rubbish, waste materials, or flammable substances or decorations, or from any other condition, or for any other reason, may cause an otherwise preventable fire or explosion or endanger other property or premises or be dangerous to the public peace, security, or safety, the official may reduce to writing the official's findings on the inspection and examination and file the same with the department, with a report stating the ownership, location, and description of the building or buildings or premises inspected, and with other data and information as the state fire marshal prescribes in those cases, together with recommendations relative to the abatement of the fire hazard._

With regards to section of IFC, I believe 101.2, 101.3, 102.1 and 102.2 would apply once the code is adopted by the jurisdiction.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Fire Code Ordinance and Enforcement

Jeff: In PA that might be a little tricky! One ahj I work for had fire inspection requirements before the UCC. Also, PA did not adopt all of the fire code, so even more of a mine field. One ahj is in the process of requiring yearly inspections. I am on the fence with this, cause it is driven more towards a money making issue then life safety.

That being sad I believe that sprinkler systems, fire extinguishers,exit signs, blocked doors etc are fair game. The problem is that the UCC doesn't really address maintenance of systems. A black whole exists when the CO is issued. To many stakeholders with their fingers in the mix.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 11, 2009)

Re: Fire Code Ordinance and Enforcement

I believe the entire IFC applies to existing buildings, because the IFC tends to regulate the processes within a building and not building construction as a whole. The tricky part is making sure the guys and gals are very familiar with section 1027 and 1028 for existing buildings. They need to look here for egress issues before moving onto other parts of chapter 10 of the IFC.

(Based on the 2006 IFC)

101.3 Intent. The purpose of this code is to establish the minimum

requirements consistent with nationally recognized good

practice for providing a reasonable level of life safety and property

protection from the hazards of fire, explosion or dangerous

conditions in new and existing buildings, structures and premises

and to provide safety to fire fighters and emergency

responders during emergency operations.


----------



## Mac (Nov 12, 2009)

Re: Fire Code Ordinance and Enforcement

Just a short drive north to NY you'll find this language applies:

h) Fire safety and property maintenance inspections. Provisions shall be made for:

(1) fire safety and property maintenance inspections of buildings which contain an area of public assembly at intervals not to exceed one year;

(2) fire safety and property maintenance inspections of all multiple dwellings and all nonresidential occupancies at intervals consistent with local conditions, but in no event shall such intervals exceed one year for dormitory buildings and three years for all other buildings.

From NYS part 1203 "Minimum Standards for Code Enforcement" that all municipalities  adopt.

NY also has a "Multiple Residence Law"  that was enacted 100+ years ago to control conditions in (mostly) NYC tenements and apartment houses. The MRL applies to existing buildings that contain "three or more units in three or more stories", and has its own inspection and reporting rules.


----------

